# W236 Wilhelmina S



## Joop Kieviet (Sep 5, 2005)

On may 21st 2003 the fishingship W236 Wilhelmina S heavenly damaged by fire, a colleague towed the ship into safety to a port.I like to know what towed the W236 and to which port it was towed.
Greetings Joop


----------

